
USB-C Easy Bake Oven (2017) - colinprince
https://www.reclaimerlabs.com/blog/2017/3/14/usb-c-easy-bake-oven
======
dev_dull
> _I had to work with over 4000 lines of code and thousands of pages of
> specifications. I also had to redesign my breakout board to better handle
> the power. In the end, I hope this project can help other people understand
> USB-C more deeply._

The spirit that moves us forward as a people.

------
gorkish
USB Power Delivery is just flat out great. You get various voltages including
5, 7.5, 9, 12, 15, or 20V up to 5A.

I have converted a load of stuff to run on USB-C PD.

My most useful one is a travel CPAP. It consists of a USB PD trigger and a
boost converter to step 20V to 24V. The trigger board is integrated into the
USB-C connector and there is a small 3d printed box for the boost converter
inline to contain it and provide space to adapt the output to the proprietary
DC connector. Anyone wanting to DIY something similar can find PD triggers or
PD trigger cables on aliexpress or ebay easily.

There are tons of products right now on Amazon and elsewhere that are
basically nothing more than USB-C PD input, DC barrel plug output. Super
useful, especially paired with a compatible power bank. Unfortunately for some
reason all the suppliers set them at 20v despite the ICs they use in them
being able to request a different voltage.

~~~
RcouF1uZ4gsC
>There are tons of products right now on Amazon and elsewhere that are
basically nothing more than USB-C PD input, DC barrel plug output.

Buying USB-C PD stuff on Amazon scares me. USB-C is enough power that there is
a serious risk of fire or other bad stuff happening with low quality parts.
With Amazon's counterfeit problem, this feels like rolling the dice.

------
ape4
Wow, 100 Watts over USB-C! Thats enough to power the incandescent light bulb
in the original Easy Bake.

~~~
brink
The Macbook Pro 15" charger is 85 watts.

~~~
cheeze
This is pedantic, but it's actually 87!

I literally couldn't use it on an airplane outlet today because it drew too
much power.

~~~
londons_explore
It doesn't always draw that much power.

Try plugging it into the MacBook switched off, let it charge a bit, and then
boot the MacBook but keep heavy gaming to a minimum, and all should be okay.

------
crispyambulance
What's up with that Easy Bake Oven?

It's not like I remember them! You'd think it would at least look like "an
oven". That looks like a clock radio from 1995!

~~~
mikepurvis
Looks like that form factor appeared in 2011, with the darker colour scheme
coming in 2013. See:

[https://www.buzzfeed.com/leonoraepstein/the-magical-
evolutio...](https://www.buzzfeed.com/leonoraepstein/the-magical-evolution-of-
the-easy-bake-oven)

~~~
dsfyu404ed
It's a shame they never made one that looks like a standard Hobart/Blodgett
two door industrial oven.

------
yegle
A more practical use of USB C power supply would be replacing a NUC's power
adapter.

I saw this posted on Twitter today:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/taresky/status/115938806298554777...](https://mobile.twitter.com/taresky/status/1159388062985547776)

The keyword is "PD 诱骗头", which is a small converter to trick the power supply
to output at full capacity. Not sure if it's safe, but it's tempting to
replace the big power adapter that comes with NUC with a small GaN USB C PD
adapter.

Edit: a link to this kind of "PD 诱骗头"
[http://www.chongdiantou.com/wp/archives/10456.html](http://www.chongdiantou.com/wp/archives/10456.html)

~~~
avcdsuia
Even better, there are "PD 诱骗头" for Surfaces, ThinkPads and other laptops
using proprietary DC ports. Try searching "PD 诱骗头" \+ "<your laptop's brand>"
in alibaba/taobao.

------
whereistimbo
Oh yes, what a dream come true! I would like this to extend to fan, feature
phone, rice cooker, wifi router, TV, and so much more! Unlimited potential!
Works on every continent!

~~~
londons_explore
I think it's sad the USB spec didn't go right up to 5 kilowatts, so it was
able to replace AC outlets worldwide.

A hypothetical design could use 1000 volts at 5 amps. By having the power
conductors isolated from ground, an earth impedance checker could detect any
human body parts coming into contact with the power lines, and as long as the
cable capacitance is required to be kept low, and the cutoff within a few
hundred microseconds, it would be perfectly safe for your child to bite
through the cables.

The same design wouldn't require extra costs for cheap devices either - they
needent bother with electrical power isolation, but would just end up limited
to 20 volts.

Minor modifications to the existing connector would let it withstand 1000v

------
jimmcslim
I recall there was some speculation that some combination of USB-C and
household DC could replace the current use of AC within the home... is this
practical/desirable/beneficial?

~~~
jakobegger
I don't think USB-C offers enough power for many appliances. 100W is just not
enough for a toaster or a vacuum cleaner. A big TV probably also uses more
than 100W. So you could only use it for electronics.

Also, the lower voltage means you need more current to deliver the same power,
which in turn means you need thicker wires.

Also, since USB-PD can negotiate the voltage, each USB-C outlet needs its own
regulator, and you can't use a shared 20V line for multiple outlets.

So the best way to implement something like that would be to stay with the
110V or 220V system, and just install USB-C power supplies that are hidden in
the wall, like they already exist for USB A, eg [1]

[1]: [https://www.elektro.net/wp-
content/uploads/2013/12/Elektro+_...](https://www.elektro.net/wp-
content/uploads/2013/12/Elektro+_Gira_USB-Ladestation.jpg)

------
mschuster91
Hmm. I wonder if this could be controlled enough to make a proper reflow oven,
with temperature curves controlled by a host computer?

~~~
dev_dull
Fun thought. It would probably be much easier (and more dangerous?) simply
using a relay and switching mains voltage than 20v DC for such an application.

~~~
mschuster91
But imagine a portable USB-C reflow oven powered by a power bank!

------
boromi
this would be pretty fun for other small kitchen appliances like toasters and
toaster ovens

